# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Ebul Kasem Firdusiu

## Xhuxhumaku

*SHAH-NAMEJA DHE FIRDUSIU*

Xhevahir Lleshi 17/10/2010 10:16:00

_Me rastin e 1000-vjetorit (1010 - 2010) të botimit të Librit të Mbretërve Shah-Nameja të gjeniut iranian Ebul Kasem Firdusiut._

Firdusi (934 apo 935 - 1020) është poeti më i madh epik i Iranit, është krenaria e këtij vendi, e letërsisë së tij të madhe, por edhe një krenari e letërsisë mijëravjeçare botërore.

Lexoja Librin e Mbretërve Shah-Nameja të Firdusiut, botuar në luks dhe me një format jo vetëm të madh, por edhe elegant, një vepër e përkthyer me zotësi të rrallë nga Vexhi Buharaja, prej origjinalit dhe para syve të mi rrinte imazhi i një vendi të madh mbushur me shkretëtira, lugina të hatashme, kopshte parajsore, male gjer te retë dhe dete të mëdhenj e të nxehtë. Qiejt e atij vendi janë varur mbi këtë hapësirë, duke i dhënë një kaltërsi si të përhimtë, çfarë të kujton mjegullën dhe kjo vetë të shpie te përralla, te njëmijë e një netët e magjishme. Libri i Mbretërve dhe realiteti i këtij vendi të madh përplaseshin me imagjinatën time. Udhëtari i pagabueshëm mesjetar Marko Polo në përshtypjet e veta prej shkrimtari ka thënë se të udhëtosh nëpër Iran do të thotë të përshkosh me domosdo shtatë mrekullitë e botës hipur mbi kurrizin e një deveje... Dhe shihja me sytë e mendjes njeriun e madh (Firdusiun) që endej nëpër shkretëtirën iraniane për të gjetur jetën e vlerë të mbretërve të mëdhenj, të cilët lanë pas epikën e lavdishme të larë me ujin e pastër të lirikës së ëmbël shpirtërore të popullit iranian.

Iran do të thotë vendi i arianëve, i fiseve të lashta, që kanë banuar në ato anë dhe mbetën të famshëm si vazhdues të qytetërimit dhe të traditave perse. Irani është vendlindja e profetit të madh Zarathustra, krijuesit të doktrinës filozofike të dualizmit, që e shihte botën të ngritur mbi luftën e të Mirës kundër të Keqes, të Dritës kundër Errësirës. Kujtojmë edhe adhurimin që shpreh për këtë profet të madh të lashtësisë filozofi dhe poeti gjerman Fridrih Niçe në kryeveprën Kështu foli Zarathustra. Kjo doktrinë qëndron edhe në themel të filozofisë dhe të jetëshkrimeve që shpalos Firdusiu i madh në poemën e famshme epike Shah Name (Libri i Mbretërve), tek bën fjalë për punët e mira të mbretërve të Iranit dhe për luftërat e tyre.

Ebul Kasem Firdusi ka lindur në vitin 934 apo 935 në fshatin Bazh, që ndodhet në afërsi të qytezës Tus të Horasanit. Ishte koha e mbretërimit të sulltan Mahmud Gazueviut. Na e ka bërë të ditur vetë Firdusiu, kur shkruan në Shah Name se ishte 58 vjeç, kur në fronin mbretëror hipi sulltan Mahmudi. Në kronologjitë e kohës familjen e Firdusiut e kanë quajtur bujk, por në kuptimin që i jepej kësaj fjale në ato kohë, do kuptuar se ka qenë pronar tokash. Del që Firdusiu e ka pasur të fortë pozitën shoqërore, ndaj dhe i është kushtuar studimeve, gurrës popullore dhe shkrimit të një vepre epike në përmasa të mëdha. Nga vepra e tij ne kuptojmë se kemi të bëjmë me një gjest të madh dhurimi, një gjest shpirtëror që mëton të na bindë se librin e kanë shkruar shpirtrat e qiqërimtë të hapësirave të nxehta iraniane, madje pse jo edhe hirësia e tij e lartë Zarathustra, perëndia që bashkë me gurët, shkrepat, trungjet, por edhe me najadat, nxirrte dhe një kopje të tij nëpër mjegull. Ishte koha kur në Iran tregohej një interesim i madh për përtëritjen e zakoneve, dokeve dhe riteve të vjetra, tregohej interes për studimin e historisë e të kulturës. Kësaj kohe i takojnë studimet për historinë e mbretërve, që sipas zakonit të lashtë, shkruhej në vargje. Shah Nameja e Firdusiut i kushtoi 30 vjet jetë pune intensive, e cila ia hëngri gjithë pasurinë.

Firdusiu i është qasur epikës së madhe historike të mbretërve me dashuri, dhe, ngase e dinte se qenia para tij ishte herë mitologjike dhe herë të tjera njeri konkret, ka mbajtur në duar penën e allasojtë prej gjeniu, si për të thënë se Irani i tij nuk është një periferi e largët e botës por qendër e saj. Madje të gjithë poetët e botës kanë dashur të shkruajnë si ai më vonë dhe befas janë gjendur në periferi të vëmendjes së letrave. Sepse Firdusiu diti të rrokë thelbin e Avestës së Zarathustrës dhe të mos ishte kurrë njëherë ajo vetë. Aty janë të gjitha legjendat e fiseve ariane. Firdusiu, nga ana tjetër, na bën të ditur se është mbështetur dhe në Shah Nametë e shkruara para të tijës, sidomos në atë të poetit bashkëkohës me emër, Dakiki, vrarë mizorisht nga shërbëtori i tij dhe nuk ka harruar ta sjellë në 1000 vargjet e para të Shah Namesë së tij.

Vetë Firdusi na bën të ditur se e përfundoi poemën epike në vitin 1010, kur ishte 71 vjeç. Vepra u paraqit në oborrin e sulltan Mahmudit dhe u pranua, por smirëzinjtë i shpifën me zë të ulët mbretit histori të allasojta dhe gjithçka të ligë, si të ishte një qenie e përbërë prej uji dhe toke, një baltë e tmerrshme Mesopotamie e Horasani, në formën e një gjarpri që rrëshqet nëpër historitë e lashta me fëshfërimë rrëqethëse mbi ujëra, mbi tokë e nëpër qiqërimën e hapësirës. Një gjarpër me shtatë kokë. Pra, koka e tij duhej prerë shtatë herë që të mos ringjallej! Jo vetëm kaq, mbret i dashur, por ky në dukje njeri duke këputur fryte nga kopshtet e parajsës së tokës, të detit e të parajsës qiellore, u bë mbartësi i ashtuquajtur i qytetërimit të Zarathustrës, e pajetuar nga askush mbi këtë dhé!...

Mbreti nuk ia dha shpërblimin e merituar, paratë e argjendta që i fali, Firdusi i fyer ua shpërndau shërbëtorëve dhe karvanxhinjve. Kur e mori vesh mbreti, urdhëroi të dënohej duke e hedhur në këmbët e elefantit. Firdusiu, atëherë, shkroi kundër Sulltan Mahmudit një vjershë satirike dhe u largua për në mbretërinë fqinje. U kthye në Horasan në pleqëri të thellë. Nizamiu, një tjetër përfaqësues i njohur i kulturës iraniane, fundin e kësaj historie e ka treguar me këto fjalë: Në vitin 1123 në Nishabur dëgjova këtë tregim: Në kohën kur Sulltan Mahmudi po kthehej nga fushata e Indisë, në rrugë ndjente lodhje dhe mërzi. Kryeministri i recitoi mbretit disa vargje të Shah Namesë, i tha se i mjeri Firdusi, që u mundua 30 vjet për ta shkruar këtë vepër, nuk e mori shpërblimin e duhur. Sulltan Mahmuti u mallëngjye dhe i tha: Bëre mirë që ma kujtove, jam penduar shumë për sjelljen time me të. Kur të kthehemi në qytet, ma kujto që ti dërgoj diçka. Dhe ja, në njërën portë të qytetit Taberan hynte Sulltan Mahmudi me ushtrinë e tij, ndërsa nga porta tjetër e qytetit dilte arkivoli me trupin e Firdusit, mbretit të poetëve. Sipas të gjitha gjasave, kjo ka ndodhur në vitin 1020. Nga Firdusi kishte mbetur vetëm vajza e kjo nuk e pranoi shpërblimin e mbretit për të atin.

Për ne, të sotmit, Firdusiu dhe Libri i tij i Mbretërve Shah-Name, është gjeniu i malultë, ai që, i dergjur si bishë e mjegullës, aty, poshtë maleve qiellore të Iranit, e ushqente me gurë të mëdhenj, me shkëmbinj, mëshirën dhe keqardhjen, ose ngjëronte simite prej gjaku e frike, duke ecur nëpër shpina gamilesh e gjarpërinjsh e duke mbajtur në krahë bukuri të hatashme! Dhe heronjtë e Librit të Mbretërve mbajnë ijët dhe zemrën me duar të stërmëdha e qëndrojnë përmbi këmbët vigane, duke u ngritur mbi malet deri në qiell, si për të parë më mirë atdheun e mjegullt nga nxehtësia e shkretëtira që srrinte dot mirë në hapësirën rreth e qark. Ndërkohë Avesta e Zarathustrës mund të ngrinte gjer në kupë të qiellit ujërat e vetë Kaosit, ujërat mbi të cilat ecte edhe Fryma e Shenjtë në të gjithë shekujt, madje edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të ecë e të ecë. Kështu që ai është kthyer në Asgjënë e Gjithëfuqishme, duke thirrur në kujtesën gjysmake shëllirën e shumëkripur të deteve, në thellësitë e të cilëve ruhen edhe gjendjet apokaliptike. E, në këtë hapësirë, të duket e habitshme, që librin madhështor për mbretërit e Iranit Firdusiu në asnjë vend nuk e ka quajtur Shah Name, të tillë e emëruan poetët dhe shkrimtarët iranianë të mëvonshëm. Firdusi i ka quajtur Shkrime klasike, Letra të njohura klasike dhe Shkrime të njohura për kreshnikët. Numri i vargjeve kap shifrën 60 000. Kryevepra është epope e ardhangët epike, vepër kushtuar heroizmave dhe trimërive të protagonistëve.

Tregimi për ngjarje të mirëfillta historike gërshetohet me tregimin e legjendave popullore me natyrë mitologjike dhe kjo veçori e dallon Shah Namenë nga eposi perëndimor. Është një panoramë lëvizëse e historisë së popullit, por edhe e mitologjisë popullore. Krahas tregimit epik, ka shumë përshkrime të ndjera të natyrës, të ndjenjave të dashurisë, të mallit për atdheun dhe për të afërmit. Në këto raste është vetë Firdusi ai që flet. Ky gërshetim e bën Shah Namenë një dukuri origjinale, të veçantë, të llojit epik, kurse Firdusiu përveç që e tregon veten poet epik të përsosur, por edhe poet lirik dhe një historian i shkëlqyer.

Në frymën e stilit të lartë epik me majën e penës, si mbi majën e ushte të gjatë, gati të pambarimtë, ai i ka vënë ato në punë për të dhënë një strukturë të tërë estetike, duke gërshetuar stilin minor me atë lirik, madje edhe rrëfimin për ngjarjet me ndjenjat intime. Fjalori është shumë i zgjedhur, figuracioni i pasur dhe domethënës. Secili tregim i Shah Namesë është i ndërtuar sipas kësaj skeme: në hyrje i blatohet lavdi Zotit, krijuesit të botëve, pastaj parashtrohet shikimi filozofik dhe fetar i asaj, për çfarë do të tregohet dhe mandej vijon shtjellimi i brendisë, duke ndjekur hap pas hapi etapat e shpalosjes së ngjarjeve, tregimin për heroin, bëmat e tij dhe rrjedhojat e tyre, në mbyllje nxirren përfundime ku spikat dhe qëndrimi i autorit. Duket se kemi ngjarje të mbushura me lëng poetik, plot fanitje të kuqërremta, gjen me të vërtetë vandakë me aforizmash të mahnitshme, këngë aromatike folklorike të thukëta, vargje të çuditshme që sikur burojnë nga vesa e qiellit e ndrijnë si margaritarë, profeci të rralla që askush nuk mund ti thoshte ashtu, lutje të lavdishme por edhe krejt njerëzore. Të gjitha pa përjashtim, ndriçohen nga një shikimi i qartë dhe i mprehtë filozofik i fitores së të Mirës mbi të Keqen, i Dritës mbi Errësirën. Studiuesit kanë vënë re faktin se, kur bëhet fjalë për triumfin e të Mirës dhe të Bukurës mbi të Keqen dhe të Shëmtuarën, autori parapëlqen ta shkrijë veten me heroin ngadhënjyes.

Shah Name që herët i kapërceu kufijtë e vendlindjes së Firdusiut. Përkthimi i parë në gjuhën arabe u bë në vitin 1229, në turqisht u përkthye në vitin 1525, në shekujt pasardhës u përkthye në frëngjisht, gjermanisht, anglisht, italisht, rusisht dhe më pas edhe në shumë gjuhë të tjera të botës. Në shqip ka përkthyer 1000 vargje Naim Frashëri, kurse Sami Frashëri në turqisht ka riprodhuar përmbajtjen e tregimeve në prozë në një libër me 409 faqe. Poeti dhe orientalisti ynë i shquar Vexhi Buharaja e ka përkthyer në vargje, duke ecur në gjurmët e Naim Frashërit. Përkthimi i Shah Namesë në shqip është një eveniment në kulturën tonë, për faktin se Buharaja e bëri Firdusin të këndojë shqip në mënyrë të mahnitshme. E përktheu me një besim të admirueshëm te forca transmetuese e gjuhës shqipe, të cilën e ka njohur si rrallë kush dhe e ka dashuruar me gjithë shpirt. I gjithë materiali poetik është shoshur e situr me dhjetëra herë, që të tingëllojë sa më bukur në shqip, madje edhe është dërstiluar nga ujët e ujëvarës së shpirtit qiellor, është përthyer me një estetikë të lavdërueshme dhe ka ardhur te lexuesit me një shije të epërme. Ky ishte dhe Akti i Madh i Dhurimit që Firdusiu i ka bërë botës dhe njerëzimit dhe po ky është Akti i Madh i Dhurimit që i ka bërë madhërishëm Buharaja gjuhës shqipe. 

standard

----------


## Pellazgu

Përshëndetje Xhuxhumaku, 

Miqësisht, a mund të na sjellësh diçka nga SHah-Name-ja këtu?

----------

